# KeepItReel Sharkathon 2014 Report



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

The much anticipated Sharkathon 2014 was days away. I decided to take some time off of work to scout the beach and try to get some fresh bait and test out the new rack me and a buddy built! Got down to the beach early Tuesday morning and was greeted with rain and rough seas. 




















I would stop every now and then as I saw skip jack hammering bait up close. The weed was giving me trouble slinging lures so I made an executive decision to bust out the cast net and help the anchovies out by getting some of the skippies off their back. 











Driving wasn't bad, just a little bumpy. Took longer than expected but I was able to get down to the jettys at low tide using only 2wd. With what seemed like a big camp already set up at the jettys I introduced myself to the camp and state my business. "Just here for bait!" They had been there since last Friday and were there for the tournament a week in advance! 

I get to BS'n with them for a little while then start the hunt for bait. 





















Not much action at the jetty so I go back to chunking cut skip jack out into the surf. Landed this beautiful spotless red fish almost immediately. 





















The day went on bringing scattered thunderstorms and rain. Sat in the truck and napped most of the afternoon. As the sun was setting i decide to get a bait out into the channel as i did not want battle the raging surf. That bait would go untouched as I kick back and drink with the guys at the jetty. 






























to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

The next day I planned to meet up with Ron up the beach while I head off to re-group and freshen up for early check-in Thursday. I stop and fish my way off the beach with little success. 





























Fendencio, Amy and Ares would accompany me during this years Sharkathon. Fendencio is more of a jetty rat but wanted to test his skills on the beach. Amy would come lend a hand with Ares who would for the first time join me in the tournament as well. We arrive around lunch and get a good spot for the numbering system that's set to start at 10 pm. 10 hours to wait, drink and talk to other people. We did a lot of drinking. 































The next morning we get up, get our stuff and rock down the beach in the rain like a Platoon of tanks going into war. 




















Ron sets up just south of me while Fedencio and I waste no time deploying baits. We get a full spread going with no trouble keeping baits out.





















to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

With a nice wade gut I was confident there would be some fish in it as bait was present and plentiful. Managed a few nice skipjacks and this chubby little fella. Throughout the day I would keep baits out but only the fresh skip jacks were getting picked up. I missed a really good run late in the afternoon. 





















Come night fall I make dinner and we all get in bed by 10pm. With 3 of my baits out holding strong I was eager to get some rest. At about 2:15am I have a bait get smashed! I fly out of the tent cot superman style and start the battle. I yell and get Fendecio up to give me a hand as the shark has tangled up two of my lines and I am now in jeopardy of losing it. Fedencio leaders the fish just in time and we have a shark on the beach! 










Finally after 5 missed runs (Not all on this trip) my losing streak is over and we are on the board. Although small and in my gut i knew it wasn't going to be big enough to win I was glad to see one. 











One for the Rodeo! 











The next morning everyone is well rested and ready to get back to work. 





















I waste no time and immediately get baits out again. 




















to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

The slot reds showed up with Fedencio and I landing some at the same time. Of course the two that I land have their tail bitten off.




















Ron attempts to kayak some baits out while I spy on the camps to the north of us. 




















After multiple attempts Ron says screw it, I"ll walk this bait out! Haha, persistence will pay off soon enough Ron. 





















And this is why I fish alone. No business sleeping on the job. 











The shark gods would threaten us with another storm so I prep a couple of super fresh baits and get them out before itâ€™s too late. 




















To be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

We took refuge in the truck as the rain and winds descended upon us.










The winds were in excess of 30mph but I was all smiles as my baits were still holding strong!



















As the tides pushed up to the dunes people were bombing off the beach as if someone called for an evacuation. Then had the audacity to look at me as if I am the crazy one. I wave people off and wish them the best of luck getting off at high tide. I guess once panic sets in common sense goes out the window. With low tide expected in the morning we were going to fish as long as possible despite the crowds leaving.



















Come morning its smooth sailing off the beach! Just as expected both my redfish and shark were inches away from placing. Overall we had a great time with many laughs. Glad to see some familiar faces as well as meeting new people. Sorry if I didn't get a chance to chat a little more. Ares was being a pain in the butt. Back to the rodeo we go!


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

nice report man - i was there too but didnt have nearly as much success as you did. Your bait presentation on the skipjack is better than most peoples, looks really good!!


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

I figured you would post up a report sooner or later. I actually got 1 bait yakked out to the 2nd gut before I said screw it and started heaving big baits over the 1st bar. Whatever it takes man! The storm on Sat night was the worst I've ever been thru on the beach. We were smart to ride it out and drive off at low tide the next morning. Piece of cake. LOL. I'm pretty sure the winning shark was caught on a casted bait 2 camps south of us. The surf pics are good but they still don't show how rough it really was. Our chance will come someday! For now, it's back to the shark rodeo with any leftover bait. 

-Ron


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

I figured youd get yalls report up soon. Great job on sticking it out. Your crew did better than most!
First year in a while I didn't make it down for the tournament. Next year will come soon enough!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great report and pics. That's what you call determination.


----------



## Dovehunter132 (Sep 15, 2014)

Awesome report man any day on the beach is a great day!!!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

jeeptex said:


> I figured youd get yalls report up soon. Great job on sticking it out. Your crew did better than most!
> First year in a while I didn't make it down for the tournament. Next year will come soon enough!


I was wondering why I didnt see you. Oh well, I'm sure I'll see you down on the beach in the coming weeks.


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice report!! Hopefully one year me and my cousin will make the trip down there.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Well that was awesome report and photo's. That surf was rocking & rolling, and it took a lot of determination, and perseverance to run those baits out and hang in there through the turney. Good Job.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Great story and pictorial, looks like a great trip!!!!!


----------

